# BNR Gen 2 Tune AVAILABLE NOW! +63HP +92TQ



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

The wait is finally over! BNR proudly presents our custom tuning solution for the 2nd Generation Chevrolet Cruze Turbo. Specific gains over the factory tune are 63HP and 92TQ. Maximum peak gains on premium fuel and no additional parts are 57HP and 80TQ! As usual BNR tunes are 100% custom to each vehicle, and retuning for bolt-on modifications and fueling included at no additional cost.

BNR 2nd Gen Cruze Tune Engine Calibration Features:


+63HP +92TQ under the curve (~3500-4000RPM)
+57HP +80TQ Peak vs. Peak
Premium fuel recommended for high power, high boost tuning. Low octane fuel tuning is available if desired. Low octane tunes of +21HP +40TQ available upon request.
Improved throttle response and feel. The throttle has been completely remapped to feel more linear and deliver power when you want it! It no longer feels "laggy" or dull.
All GM OEM Emissions and Safety functionality are retained. Vehicle will remain emissions compliant.
Knock detection and catalytic/turbocharger over temperature protections/enrichment remain unchanged.


*BNR Tunes are fully compatible with both Automatic AND Manual Transmission Cruze's but if you have an automatic, you can expect the transmission to be improved dramatically!*

BNR 2nd Gen Cruze Tune Automatic Transmission Calibration Features:



Faster, firmer shifting. Shifts will execute much quicker than stock.
Improvements to shift logic/shift points for power delivery optimization.
Torque limiters adjusted to ensure consistent power delivery.
Performance Auto Stop can be removed if requested.
All GM Diagnostics remain unchanged.


BNR TUNE 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T LE2


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Is this a Trifecta tune?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

its a syn said:


> Is this a Trifecta tune?


No, it's a BNR tune. The two are not related.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

its a syn said:


> Is this a Trifecta tune?


No. Searching old threads you may see BNR as a reseller of Trifecta. Since then, both companies have their own tuning services. This is in no affiliation to WOT/Trifecta.


----------



## mtl-biker (Mar 25, 2013)

Did you have special for black friday?
Thanks
Mario


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

mtl-biker said:


> Did you have special for black friday?
> Thanks
> Mario


Hey Mario! Yes sir, the 2nd gen tune is on sale NOW. Black Friday came early to that product


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello Jerry. I emailed you a few days ago. Thank you for the quick response!

Will this car benefit from water methanol injection? I am interested in combining the two with 92 octane.

Just hit 800 miles on the odometer and waiting to clear 5000 or so, before modding. I see a lot of potential.

This 6 SPD manual is finally starting to feel good. I bought it brand new and 5-6th was useless.. now 6th pulls with ease.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

does this really add 64 horsepower and 92 lbs of torque? This seems like some "fools gold".


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Probably crank hp
But impressive, considering tune only. That would put the little 1.4 at 210 crank hp

I'm sure this motor can break 200 whp with ease. It's only boosting 14psi stock from what I have gathered. All of the intake piping looks super restrictive.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

DavidGXP said:


> Hello Jerry. I emailed you a few days ago. Thank you for the quick response!
> 
> Will this car benefit from water methanol injection? I am interested in combining the two with 92 octane.
> 
> ...


Yeah meth or E85 will wake it up even more. Any time you add additional octane, there can be more power



neile300c said:


> does this really add 64 horsepower and 92 lbs of torque? This seems like some "fools gold".


It really does add this much power. This is not that abnormal of a gain for a factory turbocharged car. Our first generation 1.4T tunes add around the same. From 125HP/130TQ to 180HP 240TQ on 93 octane. On 2.0T motors we gain up to 130HP 130TQ over stock.


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Although I am new to this community, I am not new to cars. You guys can google DavidGXP and learn that I was the first to crack mids 12's in my fwd 5.3 Grandprix GXP. http://www.lsxmag.com/news/this-all-motor-grand-prix-gxp-might-just-catch-you-by-surprise/ I spent a lot of time and money on that car and am looking to make this current car run hard too. 
Hoping for 220 whp.

Jerry, you have my attention!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

You definitely want to be working with us then. We do a lot of hardware R&D on top of tuning. We've pioneered upgraded turbochargers, LS2/LS7 ignition systems, nitrous, etc. for the 1st generation 1.4T. We're going to do the same with this one! Check out our facebook page (link in my sig) to see all the stuff we do. We did the engine management stuff on a Jeep race car with a Cruze 1.4T in it- turbonetics tnx40 turbocharger, 60lb injectors, e85. SCCA tried to ban our engine tuning because the car is so dominant.


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

I am on board sir!

Just waiting for the holidays to end and a few more miles of break in time. 

I am a little disappointed to see the lack of available bolt on parts. It's the GXP all over lol.

Again. I will probably go with meth injection with a tune. Hopefully, some more stuff comes soon!

This stock tune is so...smooth. The engine seems held back. The throttle response is driving me nuts! It also seems like there is a lot of torque management at wot after each shift. I like an aggressive pedal! 
I guess I can't ask too much from an economy car with a little 1.4 
I just feel like something is holding this engine back. Power shifting works great when I can grab 2nd just right. 2nd gear with a 2200 1st gear launch is mean.. I know how to drag race fwd cars. This one is going to be fun, once tuned.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We've got some stuff in the works for hardware, the car is just really new, more stuff will come.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Any videos or dyno graphs to support these numbers?


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Here is a vid of a manual:





Once I get my calibration and everything is good to go, I'll make a video of my automatic doing some pulls.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Jerry, how about a tune for the 2.0L diesel?? :hope:


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

nathanroe72 said:


> Here is a vid of a manual:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that doesn't look remotely close to a 90 ft-lbs or 50+ hp gain. My stock 2017 doesn't look any slower than this. Granted mine is an automatic.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Auto should see the biggest gains, between the power increase and improved shift logic. Plus you have to consider the gearing differences between manual and auto. Manual can hit 60 at the end of second, where the auto is halfway to near the end of third.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

nathanroe72 said:


> Auto should see the biggest gains, between the power increase and improved shift logic. Plus you have to consider the gearing differences between manual and auto. Manual can hit 60 at the end of second, where the auto is halfway or near the end of third.


Then I'll definately be waiting to see the tuned auto pulls soon!


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hot off the press! Enjoy...


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Look at the manual rev! Stock likes a 5200-5500. Pulls hard after each shift at 3200 anything over 5200 feels like the turbo is not spooling up very fast.
How did you find more power by increasing peak HP and keeping the turbo above 4k?
Did GM purposely detune the crap out of this engine? 
Peak stock power is 5200? You're tune must be peaking around 6100.
Please post a dyno sheet.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It's hard to argue with this.


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

Can you make it not pull timing going through the gears on a manual? Actually in both video's posted by Nathan and Eric you can hear it pull timing after the gear changes.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Overbuilt said:


> Can you make it not pull timing going through the gears on a manual? Actually in both video's posted by Nathan and Eric you can hear it pull timing after the gear changes.


What are you talking about?


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Overbuilt said:


> Can you make it not pull timing going through the gears on a manual? Actually in both video's posted by Nathan and Eric you can hear it pull timing after the gear changes.





EricSmit said:


> What are you talking about?


With more boost, higher rpm, and the same 93 octane, less ignition timing at WOT is required. This is desirable so as not to burn a piston.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Correct you do want it to run less timing with that kind of boost, but yes, we are capable of making it NOT do that. Though it would probably be detrimental to the engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Just wanted to bump and mention 2017 Sedan/Hatchback support is available, it has been for months, but we've been getting a lot of questions lately from people that think we only support the sedan.


----------



## Redline17 (Jul 21, 2017)

What is the pricing? Any specials or demos? Will this increase/decrease mpg?


Redline17
Nathan - Paragould, AR
2017 Cruze LT RS Redline Edition
Convenience, Sun & Sound, Technology Packages


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

also interested if mpg increase of decrease. what kind of numbers can be expected with AEM intake and cat less down pipe on 91?


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Gas mileage will improve. The narrow band o2 sensor will now be confined to a smaller volume tube so it will have a more acurrate response. Less back pressure and more velocity equal all gains everywhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Fuel economy will go up. Pricing on the 2017 is $650 including the BNR handheld. 

A quick little teaser of what we've been up to-


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Finally mods are starting to become available.

Jerry, do you do data log tuning or is all tunes canned? What's the turn around if logs are use? 

Also, when will you start released stage kits???


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Fuel economy will go up. Pricing on the 2017 is $650 including the BNR handheld.
> 
> A quick little teaser of what we've been up to-


Nice. What kind of power will that turbo be capable of? Any turbine improvements?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

DavidGXP said:


> Finally mods are starting to become available.
> 
> Jerry, do you do data log tuning or is all tunes canned? What's the turn around if logs are use?
> 
> Also, when will you start released stage kits???



All tunes are custom with logging, no canned stuff here. Turn around time can vary but we aim for within 7 business days for non-critical issues, 24 hours for no-start or other critical issues. 

We haven't given much thought to stage kits but we could definitely do them for these.


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Tune ordered today! Hopefully it comes soon. I'll do a review for this community, as soon as I get tuned. 
Future mods will be water meth injection and a downpipe. I am looking into using a wide band and a fail safe AEM water methanol gauge. I just need to find a way to mount the gauges.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah you'll need a wideband if you want to start tuning for meth. AFR will go rich with it, so we'll have to lean it out


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Whats the consensus on E85, with the Gen2? Im guessing we won't have to mess with the DI much, if we run E85. 

I also emailed you about a week ago, with a question about my 3rd tune. 

Thanks, 

Gregg


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jerry not trying to throw shade on anyone. But the only thing I like about the Trifecta tune is the ability to turn it on and off using the cruise button. Is that possible with BNR?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

lmiller0810 said:


> Jerry not trying to throw shade on anyone. But the only thing I like about the Trifecta tune is the ability to turn it on and off using the cruise button. Is that possible with BNR?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, we don't see any need for a different throttle feel based on the cruise control button. Instead, you get amazing MPG at part throttle, and if you want to go faster, you just press the pedal down more. 

What we do offer are true, actual different tune files. Like a pure eco tune, 87 octane tune, 91/93 octane tune, etc.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok thanks. Stupid question. Am I am to have a eco, 87, and the 91/93 tune and load them as I please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, we usually just do the one tune for 91/93 and most people don't want anything else, but theres no charge for the other tunes if you wanted them. We also customize the tune based on data logs and your feedback, and the tune is really one of a kind to just your vehicle. We'll also be doing mods down the road that will require retuning, and that will be free (as always) if you have our tune.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

To add to a previous comment about the cruise control button being used for different tunes, is it possible to have say, a tune with the cruise turned on that retains the auto-stop feature, then have auto-stop disabled with the Cruise off? Personally for my everyday drive I'd like to have auto-stop disabled since I have so many stop signs on my way to work, but occasionally when driving through town it'd be nice to be able to still retain that for long stop lights. Is that possible? Or modifications to the auto-stop system in general, like adding a delay before it kicks in? Just asking because I don't know what's all possible without being a PITA.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I love it!! Just got her back from the body shop. Penelope is running better than ever. Before and after.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Almost 2 seconds faster 0-60. Nice. I find where the car is a beast, is on the highway. It screams on the highway. So did my other 2 ECOs when they were tuned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm new to this, but could this tune potentially blow out my turbo? I have a 2016 Gen 2 cruze. I was talking to one of my teachers who has been a mechanic for 10 to 15 years and he told me that this tune would do just that, blow my turbo. What exactly does this tune modify in the car?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

No, there are safety measures in place to make sure something like that does not happen. 

The tune modifies tables dealing with torque, boost, fueling, ignition timing, camshaft phasing, and more. It's a complete rewrite of the engine/trans control modules. We've been doing this a long time, and have tuned thousands of GM ecotec turbo motors.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

If I put the BNR downpipe on and we modify the BNR tune to remove the MIL light, will it still pass emissions and act like it still stock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rizzo (Jan 22, 2018)

lmiller0810 said:


> If I put the BNR downpipe on and we modify the BNR tune to remove the MIL light, will it still pass emissions and act like it still stock?


It may, or may not pass emissions, depending on how they perform inspections where you are located. Removing the catalytic converter will cause the catalyst readiness test to never set ready. Many jurisdictions allow you to have one readiness monitor not set, so you might be able to get away with it if that MIL code is disabled in the tune.

You can't cheat anymore by having the tune set the monitor to 'not supported', this will flag an immediate failure. You also can't hack up the flash to always report "ready", most test stations will clear the readiness monitors and confirm the catalyst monitor resets.

But, why bother wasting the money and installing the DP at all? It doesn't add any power. I dyno'd before and after on mine, zero gains.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

rizzo said:


> lmiller0810 said:
> 
> 
> > If I put the BNR downpipe on and we modify the BNR tune to remove the MIL light, will it still pass emissions and act like it still stock?
> ...


So you were tuned for the catless downpipe for the comparison? I doubt it.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

It will pass emissions with a tune.


----------



## rizzo (Jan 22, 2018)

5banger said:


> So you were tuned for the catless downpipe for the comparison? I doubt it.
> 
> 
> It will pass emissions with a tune.


Respectfully, duh, yes, tuned. Who would buy a catless downpipe, not tune it, and live with the CEL (and lack of remote start)?

Regarding passing emissions, maybe if you live in cuba. Trust me, I tried. Brought it in with the tune, no CEL, failed because too many monitors not ready. Had to put the stock downpipe back on and drive it for a week to get monitors set to pass emissions.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

rizzo said:


> It may, or may not pass emissions, depending on how they perform inspections where you are located. Removing the catalytic converter will cause the catalyst readiness test to never set ready. Many jurisdictions allow you to have one readiness monitor not set, so you might be able to get away with it if that MIL code is disabled in the tune.
> 
> You can't cheat anymore by having the tune set the monitor to 'not supported', this will flag an immediate failure. You also can't hack up the flash to always report "ready", most test stations will clear the readiness monitors and confirm the catalyst monitor resets.
> 
> But, why bother wasting the money and installing the DP at all? It doesn't add any power. I dyno'd before and after on mine, zero gains.


Do you happen to have dyno sheets or something? I'm really curious to see them. Whether or not there's any noticeable differences.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

rizzo said:


> Respectfully, duh, yes, tuned. Who would buy a catless downpipe, not tune it, and live with the CEL (and lack of remote start)?
> 
> Regarding passing emissions, maybe if you live in cuba. Trust me, I tried. Brought it in with the tune, no CEL, failed because too many monitors not ready. Had to put the stock downpipe back on and drive it for a week to get monitors set to pass emissions.



Any time you flash the ecu the monitors will go to not ready until a full GM drive cycle has been completed. If you have a catless downpipe and a tune from us, you will pass an OBD check. If they do an actual analysis of exhaust gasses, you will obviously fail.


----------



## rizzo (Jan 22, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Any time you flash the ecu the monitors will go to not ready until a full GM drive cycle has been completed. If you have a catless downpipe and a tune from us, you will pass an OBD check. If they do an actual analysis of exhaust gasses, you will obviously fail.


That's what I was told, also. Can I send you the bill from the shop that had to swap the DP back, and have you reimburse me, then? lol


----------



## rizzo (Jan 22, 2018)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Do you happen to have dyno sheets or something? I'm really curious to see them. Whether or not there's any noticeable differences.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I'll get them from the shop and post up


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

It probably just didn't go ready yet. We have people go do emissions all the time and never have an issue. Did they only do an OBD2 check?


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> It probably just didn't go ready yet. We have people go do emissions all the time and never have an issue. Did they only do an OBD2 check?


Which monitors does the tune with the cat-less downpipe prevent from setting? Or do all of them set since they now have new perameters?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

rizzo said:


> I'll get them from the shop and post up


Sweet. That would be awesome. Also do you happen to know which monitors weren't set for the drive clean? I can understand the Catalyst not being set but I didn't think any others wouldn't set. That's how it was with Cobb and their Accessport if I remember correctly from when I got the drivecl clean done when running the cat-less downpipe.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Which monitors does the tune with the cat-less downpipe prevent from setting? Or do all of them set since they now have new perameters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


As far as monitors go, we don't change any. We shut off the associated DTCs for the downpipe and the monitors will go ready on their own after completing a drive cycle


----------



## Pattern (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice offerings. After tax time, I'll be looking for a tune. It was one of my favorite things about my Sonic. I'll also keep an eye out for any tax time specials.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Friday night drags is approaching, and I already have the BNR tune. Any changes necessary if I want to run race fuel for those days? Sorry Jerry, couldn’t find the email address to ask you offline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

lmiller0810 said:


> Friday night drags is approaching, and I already have the BNR tune. Any changes necessary if I want to run race fuel for those days? Sorry Jerry, couldn’t find the email address to ask you offline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It'll run fine with no adjustments but it will need adjusting to take advantage of it. Best bet would be log it with the race fuel in it so I can adjust for more power.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Does it affect summer heat soak?
My (gen 1) engine has about 50% power in summer when the weather exceeds 100F (pavement close to 130F or more).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

ProDigit said:


> Does it affect summer heat soak?
> My (gen 1) engine has about 50% power in summer when the weather exceeds 100F (pavement close to 130F or more).


All turbo cars will do that when it's that hot out. Race fuel would help gain some of the power back with ignition timing if you're tuned for it, but I think a better intercooler would make more of an impact.


----------



## Hbharrison (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm no mechanic, but I want more power in my 2018 Automatic Chevy Cruze LT RS Redline edition car! There's no... Mmmmppphhhh too it. It's brand new... I have done nothing to it... It's completely stock and I know NOTHING about cars. 

What am I purchasing here? And how do I get it installed? Will this void any of my warranties?

Walk me through this mod... As I want more power but mechanically dumb. 

All the help is greatly appreciated. 

I'm located in Ontario Canada if this makes any difference. 

Thanks


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Most +25-50HP gains are just from correcting the a/f ratio.
Running a bit richer, makes it run better.
Try, putting the accelerator all the way down in 2nd or 3rd gear, and tell me it doesn't have enough oomph?

If it doesn't, then you'll need something bigger, like a Malibu, Impala, Camaro, or Corvette, or something...

If it does, the easiest mod will be just getting used to pressing the pedal a bit deeper. It'll run more stoic when the pedal is near the end of travel.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Hbharrison said:


> I'm no mechanic, but I want more power in my 2018 Automatic Chevy Cruze LT RS Redline edition car! There's no... Mmmmppphhhh too it. It's brand new... I have done nothing to it... It's completely stock and I know NOTHING about cars.
> 
> What am I purchasing here? And how do I get it installed? Will this void any of my warranties?
> 
> ...


You're buying an ECU remap and the needed flash loader (handheld). The remap changes boost, timing, torque limiters, air/fuel ratios, and more to make the engine produce more power, while at the same time making it more efficient so you get more power and better fuel economy. 

As for install, you don't even need to open the hood. You do everything with the handheld and the OBDII/Diagnostic port located under the driver's side of the dash. Install takes less than 5 minutes once you send us your stock tune backups. It comes with directions and it's very easy to do. We're available 24/7 for any emergency issues, and can even remote control your computer if you need assistance.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

*New to tunning questions*



[email protected] said:


> You're buying an ECU remap and the needed flash loader (handheld). The remap changes boost, timing, torque limiters, air/fuel ratios, and more to make the engine produce more power, while at the same time making it more efficient so you get more power and better fuel economy.
> 
> As for install, you don't even need to open the hood. You do everything with the handheld and the OBDII/Diagnostic port located under the driver's side of the dash. Install takes less than 5 minutes once you send us your stock tune backups. It comes with directions and it's very easy to do. We're available 24/7 for any emergency issues, and can even remote control your computer if you need assistance.


I just purchased my '18 Cruze LT and I Have a few questions about your tune.
I've noticed on the highway that the tranny doesn't downshift very much to get high RPM's when trying to pass.
I would like to not have to go to premium fuel as well, but would love some extra oomph. 
what type of results and tunes do you have that may give me what i'm looking for? Would that be the 87 octane tune with a boost of 20hp
or can I get a little extra boost still using regular fuel? Will this also fix the tranny response to downshifting?
From what I'm seeing I would be able to get both low and high octane tunes to experience the differences?
and how much improvement does the base tune give you , my understanding is you use that first and log your drive then you fine tune that?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

alanl11 said:


> I just purchased my '18 Cruze LT and I Have a few questions about your tune.
> I've noticed on the highway that the tranny doesn't downshift very much to get high RPM's when trying to pass.
> I would like to not have to go to premium fuel as well, but would love some extra oomph.
> what type of results and tunes do you have that may give me what i'm looking for? Would that be the 87 octane tune with a boost of 20hp
> ...


We do have an 87 octane (regular unleaded) tune that will provide around 20-30HP, maybe more torque. It doesn't sound like much but it will still feel like a totally different car with the throttle remaps and stuff we do. And we definitely change the transmission to get it shifting much better. You are correct that you could have both the high octane and low octane tune at no additional cost.

For what it's worth there are multiple timing tables, a high and low octane, and then several tables that blend and interpolate between the two, so you could get away with running lower octane even on the high octane tune, and the car would adapt to the lower octane. But the way it does this is by watching for knock retard due to detonation. We'd rather you use a specific low octane tune to avoid the detonation altogether rather than let the motor detonate a few times so the ECU can figure out what octane you've got in there.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> We do have an 87 octane (regular unleaded) tune that will provide around 20-30HP, maybe more torque. It doesn't sound like much but it will still feel like a totally different car with the throttle remaps and stuff we do. And we definitely change the transmission to get it shifting much better. You are correct that you could have both the high octane and low octane tune at no additional cost.
> 
> For what it's worth there are multiple timing tables, a high and low octane, and then several tables that blend and interpolate between the two, so you could get away with running lower octane even on the high octane tune, and the car would adapt to the lower octane. But the way it does this is by watching for knock retard due to detonation. We'd rather you use a specific low octane tune to avoid the detonation altogether rather than let the motor detonate a few times so the ECU can figure out what octane you've got in there.


Thank You for your quick response, is this "Knock retard" audible like way back when they were switching to 10% Ethanol I believe?
Can I run your tunes and forget it, in other words is it harmful to the power train using it for long periods?
I like to drive car 150,000 at least. 
Car is brand new so I am a bit nervous.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

alanl11 said:


> Thank You for your quick response, is this "Knock retard" audible like way back when they were switching to 10% Ethanol I believe?
> Can I run your tunes and forget it, in other words is it harmful to the power train using it for long periods?
> I like to drive car 150,000 at least.
> Car is brand new so I am a bit nervous.


Sometimes, if it's actually knocking you will hear it "pinging". If you had our specific 87 octane tune installed, you wouldn't hear it at all as the car would already be set up for 87 and not have to figure anything out.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Sometimes, if it's actually knocking you will hear it "pinging". If you had our specific 87 octane tune installed, you wouldn't hear it at all as the car would already be set up for 87 and not have to figure anything out.


One more quick question,
Would you recommend using only Top Tier gas, and would the Cruze perform better using 89 o 92 octane
being a Turbo even with no tune?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I would highly recommend running premium fuel (91 or higher octane) even on the stock tune


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I would highly recommend running premium fuel (91 or higher octane) even on the stock tune


Thank You that's good to know, and when I get Tunned I an take full advantage of it


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I would highly recommend running premium fuel (91 or higher octane) even on the stock tune


Jerry 
I've been seeing that the 16 & 17 1.4 and Malibu 1.5 are having serious problems with the number 1 piston going bad.
due to heavy loads under low rmp's causing pinging are you familiar with this at all, do you know if the problem has been addressed. I'd be nervous putting a tune on my car and then having this happen. Is GM able to tell if you ever flashed a tune even if you put back the stock? Kinda like Android does if you root your phone?
Though I would think they have corrected the problem I heard that's why they not recommend full synthetic over a blend.
Though if your low octane tune takes care of the ping then this should never happen, is that true?
It is a known problem highly advertised so I don't think they could relate it to a Tune being the cause but it would suck to have to be in that position. But if your tune is invisible then it should be no problem.
Sorry for all the questions I am a total Newbe on this so I'd like to know all the facts before making a move. 
Though I have decided to take your advise and at least start using 89 or 92 octane. Thanks for your advise about that.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

@alanl11, thanks for asking all these questions because I'm watching this thread and I wanted to ask the same questions you just asked hoping Jerry can answer all of them so that I can make a good decision about this tune.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

alanl11 said:


> Jerry
> I've been seeing that the 16 & 17 1.4 and Malibu 1.5 are having serious problems with the number 1 piston going bad.
> due to heavy loads under low rmp's causing pinging are you familiar with this at all, do you know if the problem has been addressed. I'd be nervous putting a tune on my car and then having this happen. Is GM able to tell if you ever flashed a tune even if you put back the stock? Kinda like Android does if you root your phone?
> Though I would think they have corrected the problem I heard that's why they not recommend full synthetic over a blend.
> ...



Does android avoid the knox count now? Or whatever it was called. It didn't before.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Does android avoid the knox count now? Or whatever it was called. It didn't before.


No it triggers the count if you flash, Though I haven't rooted in awhile since my Galaxy S8+ there was no root.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> @*alanl11*, thanks for asking all these questions because I'm watching this thread and I wanted to ask the same questions you just asked hoping Jerry can answer all of them so that I can make a good decision about this tune.


 One thing to consider though is the fact that all of the problems with the GM engines were in the 2016 and 17 models.
I've heard GM has changed the pistons in the 2018's.
Another point of consideration is that if you tune your car especially with the BNR tune they will eliminate low RMP detonations with their low octane tune. The engine problems seem to be directly related to low RPM detonation, so tuning your car should actually help avoid the problem even more if you go to higher octane fuel which is what I am planning to do. I ran mine done to nothing and filled her up with Top Tier 93 I'm anxious to see if I notice any difference just by doing that. I hear that you should. Also there has been mention that the problem could be worse on a manual trans as an auto will downshift when under heavy load and may be why GM is dropping the Manual option for 2019.

[email protected] does this sound about right too you? I'm going out of town for a couple weeks and when I get back I think I'm going to get a BNR tune


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Have not heard back from Jerry @ BNR or whoever it is who reply. I've asked a specific question (on their website) 4 days ago and didn't get an answer. I'm way less tempted now.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Out is curiosity does anyone know
What is the stock tune turbo boost pressure is and how much boost in Jerry's tune? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> Have not heard back from Jerry @ BNR or whoever it is who reply. I've asked a specific question (on their website) 4 days ago and didn't get an answer. I'm way less tempted now.


I think I replied to you this morning, but if not please PM me so I can go look for your message/email as there are none pending right now in our queue, so maybe it got caught by our spam software. Alternatively you are welcome to PM me on here.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

alanl11 said:


> Out is curiosity does anyone know
> What is the stock tune turbo boost pressure is and how much boost in Jerry's tune?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Stock boost is whatever is needed to make the demanded power from the ecm. It could be as high as 20 or more psi depending on atmospheric conditions though it will almost never be that high and even if it were, you'd only be making stock power at that boost level (i.e. thin air at extreme elevation). On BNR tunes you will regularly see over 20psi of boost, as high as 23.


----------



## Slimgravy (Nov 12, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> alanl11 said:
> 
> 
> > Out is curiosity does anyone know
> ...


Jerry... I notice on my stock tune that if I'm accelerating from a low mph, boost stays low. Like it might peak at 14 then fall to 7 or less and continues to fall as rpm climbs. 

But if on the highway at like 60 and you roll into it it'll hit 16 and hold it as mpg goes up.

Will your tune hold psi better as I can't imagine this thing runs out of breath at 5k rpms...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Slimgravy said:


> Jerry... I notice on my stock tune that if I'm accelerating from a low mph, boost stays low. Like it might peak at 14 then fall to 7 or less and continues to fall as rpm climbs.
> 
> But if on the highway at like 60 and you roll into it it'll hit 16 and hold it as mpg goes up.
> 
> Will your tune hold psi better as I can't imagine this thing runs out of breath at 5k rpms...


That's due to the stock tune limiting power (and boost). Our tunes don't do that. They may drop a little at higher RPM but not anywhere near as much.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

re: 2017 Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback Premier Review â€“ Can We Forget About The Cavalier? Can your custom tune fix this: "Meanwhile, driving the Cruze quickly will require flooring the throttle, at which point power and acceleration are largely on par with the Cruze’s competitive set. But there’s no happy medium, let alone a progressive response to progressively increased throttle pressure. It’s not that the Cruze is exhibiting egregious turbo lag; GM has simply caused the Cruze to be so bent on fuel efficiency that it always feels as though you’re pootling around in super-double-mega eco mode.

Want to squirt into that little opening in traffic with a quick punch of throttle? 177 lb-ft of torque at 2,000 rpm should make that eminently doable, but no. Floor it, or you’ll get nothing. The upshift/downshift buttons on top of the shift lever don’t care about your suggestions."


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Our pedal is very linear, we worked really hard to make it feel like a 1:1 input to power ratio


----------



## bray (Jan 20, 2019)

do you have any distributors in Canada for your tune?


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Our pedal is very linear, we worked really hard to make it feel like a 1:1 input to power ratio


The Cruze use a transmission control module. Can it be reprogrammed?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

17Cruzer said:


> The Cruze use a transmission control module. Can it be reprogrammed?


Yes, I have the BNR tune on my 2017 Premier. The tune for the automatics includes a transmission update. Both the ECU and the TCM will need to be flashed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

CruzeTech said:


> Yes, I have the BNR tune on my 2017 Premier. The tune for the automatics includes a transmission update. Both the ECU and the TCM will need to be flashed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Excellent. Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

I would like to see an actual data log posted of both tunes; 87/93 octane.
Stock tune vs tuned.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

On regular traction control off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

That's nice results, but its not a data log.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

17Cruzer said:


> That's nice results, but its not a data log.


Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

lmiller0810 said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know what a data log is?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAmMDQD5jII


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have ran a full 1/4 mile, (slightly uphill) to these results.
--Regular Gas
--AEM Cold Air Intake
--BNR Tune
--BNR Throttle Body Spacer
--GMPP Performance Exhaust
--GMPP Lowering Springs

View attachment 269923


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

17Cruzer said:


> Do you know what a data log is?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAmMDQD5jII


Yes I Do. Here are a couple of datalogs I did this morning. 


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aSifoyqChJanz_s152Uvn7YuJa7bR20P


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

lmiller0810 said:


> I have ran a full 1/4 mile, (slightly uphill) to these results.
> --Regular Gas
> --AEM Cold Air Intake
> --BNR Tune
> ...


Regular gas as in 87 octane?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Regular gas as in 87 octane?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Yes. Apparently my wife sees no value in premium or race gas. 107 down the road from me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

17Cruzer said:


> Do you know what a data log is?


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> View attachment 269937


Nope, don't race.....bro! But I did stay at a Holiday Inn, watching racing on TV.


----------



## funkyman (Apr 15, 2017)

Ive had 2 brand new 2017 and 2018 Cruzes.Ive had the Trifecta tune since 300 miles on the dash now i have 15k miles no problem using 91 Octane.The thing flies


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

funkyman said:


> Ive had 2 brand new 2017 and 2018 Cruzes.


TWO of each model year?!? May I ask what the heck you are doing to them to go through them like water? :question:


----------



## funkyman (Apr 15, 2017)

No i sold the 2017 in May 2017 and got a new one in 2018 May.My photos are under the rimms and tires section


----------



## GastonGaudio (Sep 9, 2018)

@Jerry I'm from argentina and I want to buy BNR tuning software for a Cruze 2018 LE2 hatchback 1.4T

Our better fuel here is Shell VPower, with this specs is ready for run the high octane tuning ?


Ensayo 
Método 
Unidad 
V-Power Nafta 
Color 
 
 
Verde 
Densidad a 15 °C 
ASTM D4052 
g/ml 
750 
Destilación 
ASTM D86 
 
 
Recuperado 10 %V 
 
°C 
< 70 
Recuperado 50 %V 
 
°C 
< 120 
Recuperado 90 %V 
 
°C 
< 190 
Punto Final 
 
°C 
< 225 
Número Octano (RON) 
ASTM D2699 
 
> 98 
Número Octano (MON) 
ASTM D2700 
 
> 85 
Azufre total 
ASTM D5453 
ppm 
< 10 
Benceno 
ASTM D5443 
%v/v 
< 1.0 
Plomo 
ASTM 3237 
g/l 
0 
Goma existente 
ASTM D381 
mg/100 ml 
0.9 
Aromáticos 
ASTM D6839 
%v/v 
32.5 
Oxígeno Total 
ASTM D4815 
%v/v 
< 4,5 
Presión Vapor Reid 
ASTM D5191 
kPa 
 
Verano 
 
 
entre 45 y 70 
Invierno 
 
 
entre 55 y 80


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

GastonGaudio said:


> @*Jerry* I'm from argentina and I want to buy BNR tuning software for a Cruze 2018 LE2 hatchback 1.4T
> 
> Our better fuel here is Shell VPower, with this specs is ready for run the high octane tuning ?
> 
> ...



Hi! Yes you can use it in Argentina, please email [email protected] and we'll take care of you. You want to use 95 or higher RON fuel. 98 RON will be fine, it's around 94-95 Octane, so it will be perfect.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I was wondering what timeline we could be looking at for a diesel tune, and also I was curious what made Diesel’s harder to tune or why they’re taking longer than the gasoline versions. Just curious. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

@[email protected]
Hey there, I'm so glad to see what you have to offer .

I had a message posted but it disappeared
But I wanted to ask..
I have a 2019 sedan with about 500 miles on it .
Will the tune void my warranty ? 
I'm only planning on an axleback exhaust and AEM intake.

Thank you very much for your craft and time.


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

@Jerry hello there. Just checking... But I guess it would be safe to assume that the tune won't void my warranty but confirmation or advice on that won't be a bad thing. Planning on spending 650 for the tune (everything included ) to then be told by the stealership that you voided your warranty is a big deal so reason why I'm checking .

Thank you 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I don’t know if the bnr tune adds to the flash counter or not. That’s something they’ll have to answer, but tuning your car does void your warranty. Wether or not it’s detectable is anyone’s say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> I don’t know if the bnr tune adds to the flash counter or not. That’s something they’ll have to answer, but tuning your car does void your warranty. Wether or not it’s detectable is anyone’s say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much scrubbydo1  for the information

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

groovind said:


> Thank you very much scrubbydo1  for the information
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Yes it will trip your counter but I've been told that GM is more interested in the Checksum matching so as long as you flash back before service you should be ok.
Keep in mind this is very dealer dependent as well if a dealer can authorize it's own warranty repair without bring a GM rep in to authorize he may look a little harder and a flash count may be noticed and looked into. 
Most dealers don't care as long as they get paid. GM can find any flash if they try hard enough if you write to the chip you trip the count. So it is at your own risk.
That. Being said I've had my BNR tune on my 18' LTRS it is totally worth it. And noticeable. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

alanl11 said:


> Yes it will trip your counter but I've been told that GM is more interested in the Checksum matching so as long as you flash back before service you should be ok.
> Keep in mind this is very dealer dependent as well if a dealer can authorize it's own warranty repair without bring a GM rep in to authorize he may look a little harder and a flash count may be noticed and looked into.
> Most dealers don't care as long as they get paid. GM can find any flash if they try hard enough if you write to the chip you trip the count. So it is at your own risk.
> That. Being said I've had my BNR tune on my 18' LTRS it is totally worth it. And noticeable.
> ...


Thank you sir for the information. That gives me a few things to consider 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

alanl11 said:


> Yes it will trip your counter but I've been told that GM is more interested in the Checksum matching so as long as you flash back before service you should be ok.
> Keep in mind this is very dealer dependent as well if a dealer can authorize it's own warranty repair without bring a GM rep in to authorize he may look a little harder and a flash count may be noticed and looked into.
> Most dealers don't care as long as they get paid. GM can find any flash if they try hard enough if you write to the chip you trip the count. So it is at your own risk.
> That. Being said I've had my BNR tune on my 18' LTRS it is totally worth it. And noticeable.
> ...


How soon did you get the tune after owning the car ? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

groovind said:


> How soon did you get the tune after owning the car ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


5.5K. 
I have 19K now.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

alanl11 said:


> 5.5K.
> I have 19K now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Oh ok.. awesome.. I might hold off til my first oil change since it will be the free one then I'll hope for no issues until warranty is out. 
I drive a lot so the mileage might get me first ...lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

groovind said:


> Oh ok.. awesome.. I might hold off til my first oil change since it will be the free one then I'll hope for no issues until warranty is out.
> I drive a lot so the mileage might get me first ...lol
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I also took a couple of extra measures 
1 only use 91-93 octain top tier fuel
2 use Amsoil it is the only true synthetic available but protects against LSPI the piston killer (as does the tune) better than everyone. Dexos allows for a certain number of LSPI events and still be approved Amsoil had ZERO events.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

alanl11 said:


> I also took a couple of extra measures
> 1 only use 91-93 octain top tier fuel
> 2 use Amsoil it is the only true synthetic available but protects against LSPI the piston killer (as does the tune) better than everyone. Dexos allows for a certain number of LSPI events and still be approved Amsoil had ZERO events.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Awesome information thank you . I'm putting 91 right now. Hopefully with the tune and the intake it might get better... It is so quiet right now. Wouldn't even know that there is a turbo under that hood ..lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

alanl11 said:


> I also took a couple of extra measures
> 1 only use 91-93 octain top tier fuel
> 2 use Amsoil it is the only true synthetic available but protects against LSPI the piston killer (as does the tune) better than everyone. Dexos allows for a certain number of LSPI events and still be approved Amsoil had ZERO events.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I mean to ask @alanl11 did you do any other mods ? 
I was thinking about either the k&n filter or just going AEM intake system. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

groovind said:


> I mean to ask @alanl11 did you do any other mods ?
> I was thinking about either the k&n filter or just going AEM intake system.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


No everything else is Stock. To be sure not to raise any suspicions. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

alanl11 said:


> No everything else is Stock. To be sure not to raise any suspicions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Nice really nice. That's smart. 
I might replace the filter with a k&n one or ac Delco then axle back exhaust for a little better exhaust note.. way too quiet for me..lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have the AEM GMPP suspension, GMPP exhaust, Fog light kit from GM, GM illuminated door sills, and the BNR tune. Been in multiple times for issues and the service guy just grins at me. He likes the car. No one has batted a eye over the tune...your mileage may vary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

lmiller0810 said:


> I have the AEM GMPP suspension, GMPP exhaust, Fog light kit from GM, GM illuminated door sills, and the BNR tune. Been in multiple times for issues and the service guy just grins at me. He likes the car. No one has batted a eye over the tune...your mileage may vary.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome ..... 
How many miles on it when did you get the tune in? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

12000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

lmiller0810 said:


> 12000
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok cool. so you got the tune while still under warranty.

Glad that your dealership doesn't get picky about that [emoji1474][emoji1474]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

groovind said:


> Ok cool. so you got the tune while still under warranty.
> 
> Glad that your dealership doesn't get picky about that [emoji1474][emoji1474]
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


And I must say definitely worth it. 
Before










After. Not on premium or full throttle. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groovind (May 4, 2019)

lmiller0810 said:


> And I must say definitely worth it.
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


Nice very nice [emoji1474][emoji1474]. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

When can a diesel tune be expected?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Carminooch said:


> When can a diesel tune be expected?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From BNR?
Possibly never. 

From Fleece/OZ? 
After EFILive manages to get into the diesel ECM, or in other words, possibly never.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I’m wondering why it’s so hard on this car but on the same 1.6 opel in Europe, they’ve been tuning them for ages


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

lmiller0810 said:


> And I must say definitely worth it.
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


These are similar to my results after the tune sub 7.0, but my before tune 0-60 was 8.3.
Thing starts out slow, but once the turbo spins up (about 26000 rpm) the tires spin, and squeal.


----------

